# Tank



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Today Clint and I had to put Tank to sleep. He was in a lot of pain and there wasn't anything the vets could do. Thanks to all for the support.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Especially of a puppy!  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so sorry about to hear about Tank - he was a beautiful baby!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh! I cannot begin to tell you how sorry I am to hear this. Poor, poor baby. Your hearts must be broken, and I so wish that there were words that would truly help. Just know, please, that I understand your sorrow.

Godspeed, little Tank.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My heart is aching for you and for Tank. You did the brave thing for him. I'm so very sorry for your family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. I hope, when the time is right, you open your home to another golden puppy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Tank. It is always so hard to lose them but at such a young age is just terrible. He is now out of pain and will be running free with all of our pups. Rest in peace sweet Tank. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear of you loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry about Tank. Just brings tears to my eyes. Little Tank is now at peace and pain free. I know your heart hurts though. So many of us truly know the pain you feel. I'm sorry.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about Tank. He knows how much you will always love him. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry and am in shock - he seemed to be doing better as of 7:00 PM last night. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all for your condolences. I'm now convinced that Golden owners are some of the most compassionate people I have ever met. This was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. I just have to keep thinking that he's not in pain anymore and his memories will live on. I loved that little dog more than words can ever explain and my heart hurts with pain that I can't even begin to describe. So I guess I'm just speechless. 

You all have been wonderful through all of this with your care and support. I don't care what any non dog lover says.... they are never just a dog. He was my fur kid and made me so incredibly happy. Clint and I truly appreciate everything from you all. Thanks again.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

My heart hurts for you and Clint.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am sitting at my desk right now visibly upset over this. never easy to lose a beloved pet, even harder when it is one so young. i am so sorry you and Clint had to go through this.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. I can not imagin what you are going thru. Me and Murphy send big hugs to you..


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. That is such a hard decision to make, but we have to do what we must to save our furkids pain. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly dear Tank
for whilst we live you shall not die

I am so sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...I'm so sorry...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your lose of your Tank. Prayers be with you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't know what to say... I'm so very sorry to hear this. You and your family are in my thoughts. Rest peacefully Tank.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG-I am so so sorry about your loss. It seems as though there are too many Golden babies at the Bridge lately.

I know it is hard, but you did the right thing for Tank. God bless, little guy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss of sweet Tank. To lose such a little one is beyond heartbreaking. Prayers for you both and special blessings on little Tank......... he'll be waiting at the bridge, happy and healthy. I hope you find comfort here and continue to visit if it's not too painful......... we care.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry.....Thoughts and prayers coming your way...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

This is so sudden and sad. You were just talking about his xmas toys and his picture is just darling. So sorry for your loss of Tank.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

He was my best friend and I still just want to go lay down and have him come lay next to me. He was always there when I was upset and would always shove his little cold nose into my neck to make me smile. He hugged back when you would hug him..... I miss him so much. It is so hard to believe that Tank had such an impact on our lives in the short time that we had him. 

I just know that he's able to play and run now... He'll be with all the other puppies and dogs that you all have had to lose. I just hope he learns how to catch his frisbee in heaven....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it was so hard to do. You and your family are in my thoughts and Godspeed Tank.


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss...can't imagine what you're going though. God bless.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All of our pups will teach Tank how to play frisbee and be the new frisbee champ. I know your and Clints heart is breaking but he is now out of pain with our buddies keeping him happy till you can be together again.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

How horrible would I be to get another puppy so soon? Is it disrespecting Tank at all? My home just feels empty and so does my heart.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I know the emptiness, but imho i would wait a few weeks. Also it takes that long to research good breeders, see if they have available pups, etc. I know someone on the forum rushed into getting 2 puppies from a litter and realized her mistake too late. Everything turned out well, but i'm sure she went through a tough time.

beth, moose and angel.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for you! My sincerest sympathy for you and your family. I can't offer advice for a new pup, I certainly understand the desire. Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is not disrespectful to Tank to want to fill that empty spot but mainegirl has a good point. Take your time, research breeders, find a good one that you are comfortable with, and if you have to wait for the right puppy, it will be worth it. 

Maybe in the meantime you could foster for a rescue group?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*it Would Not Be Horrible At All, In Fact It Would Pay Tribute To Tank. He Was So Much A Part Of Your Life, He Brought Joy And Laughter And Made A Great Impression On You--so Much So You Want Another Golden Puppy In My Opinion It Would Be A Honor To His Memory. Another Puppy Will Not Replace Tank, No Dog Can Ever "replace" A Lost One And I Hate When When People Refer To "replacing A Dog" Like You Replace A Sofa Or Tv. But A New Puppy Will Be In Your Heart Before You Know It. *

*dogs Are Not Selfish Or Stingy With Their Love And I Honestly Believe It Hurts Dogs To See Their Beloved Owners So Sad And Would Do Anything To Cheer Them Up. Therefore They Would Want Us To Get Another Dog. That Precious, Beautiful Little Boy Of Yours Would Most Certainly Agree Another Puppy Would Be A Good Thing. His Eyes Will Sparkle, His Tail Wag At Knowing You Are With Another Puppy.*

*i Had Hoped For Good News And This Breaks My Heart And Tears Are Flowing For The Loss Of That Sweet Faced Little Guy, And For What You Are Feeling At The Moment. *


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> How horrible would I be to get another puppy so soon? Is it disrespecting Tank at all? My home just feels empty and so does my heart.


I don't think it's disrespecting Tank at all.... in fact, quite the opposite. I feel you would be honoring him by wanting another golden in your life...... little Tank that showed you what loving a pup was all about would only be excited and thrilled at the thought of you loving another..... not as a replacement but in addition to. Do take your time and find exactly what you want whether that be a rescue or another baby from a reputable breeder. In the meantime, if you could, there are lots of goldens that need love and fostering.

I almost hate to ask, but was it determined what Tank's problem was??? Have you talked to his breeder to see if this has been a problem in the past?? I'm sorry if I sound so clinical... I guess it's my backround. I sure hope his issue was a fluke of Mother Nature and not something any of his relatives could suffer.

You and Tank are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear!.you're in my prayers.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

We have found a puppy that we are going to get. He looks like Tank and we have decided to name him Tank Jr. He's 11wks old and comes from a reputable breeder in the KC area. Both parents have OFA certificates and he has a clean bill of health. I love having dogs around and I truly need this to cope with Tank's loss. 

Penny and Maggie's Mom - the vet is doing an autopsy on Tank to determine the cause. Once we get documentation and it shows it to be a hereditary defect we will take it to the breeder. She shouldn't breed this into puppies to cause such pain for them. No dog deserves to have that.... No owner deserves to make those choices... I will let you know what the cause was once I hear from them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I know of a couple of breeders in the KC area-one of them is just wonderful-Nicki Hertzog of Claircrest Goldens. I was there when her old boy Boss was conceived 

It's kind of unusual for a breeder to still have a puppy around at 11 weeks. Did the breeder say why he was still available?

Just remember to vet the breeder thoroughly-you do not need another heartbreak. You can check www.offa.org for hip and elbow clearances, and www.k9data.com for pedigree and some clearance info as well.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry for you and your husband. Just know that if he was in pain, you did the right thing and the best thing for him. Again, my heart goes out to you. Hugs Ash.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sad and sorry to hear the sad news and the loss of your beautiful Tank. May he rest in peace, poor little baby. Prayers for you and your family's loss.You loved and cared for your puppy deeply.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our dog's bodies may leave us, but thier lloves never does. In my hall I have pictures down the wall of most of the dogs i hvae owned and lost going all the way back to late 50's. I do not hve a picture of my very first dog, a little English Setter puppy i got for my 11th birthday and named her Beauty. no picture was taken of her and she died at 8 m onths of distemper. But i remember what she looks like--she died in '56.

Tank is now pain free and he will remember the good life he had with you. And i honestly believe he will be happy when another puppy is in your home cheering you up.

The necropsy is a good idea. If there is something genetic, the breeder needs to know.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so shocked, you had joined so recently and posted about Tank. I am truly so sorry your little boy has gone. 

I understand your desire to have another. The love they leave behind demands we share it doesn't it? Just please be sure to check as much health history and records as you can on your new puppy and the parents as possible.

TJ will be blessed to have you.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

im so very sorry your lost your pup.. it must be really hard to deal with.. take care


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your the loss of your sweet boy. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I will light a candle for Tank to guide him on his journey to Rainbow Bridge.

God speed sweet angel Tank.............


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am so sorry, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I decided against getting a new puppy so soon. Tank isn't replaceable and neither is the emptiness I have in my heart for him. Thanks to the breeders on the site I have found a reputable breeder with puppies due very soon. They have all of their paper work and are sure to have good health. 

I am so grateful that I found this website when I got my boy. He meant the world to me and you all understood that. Thank you for the kind words and the support. This was a hard decision to make but after speaking to some people I know that I made the right choice. 

Happy New Year to all of you... be sure to give each of your puppies a kiss on the nose for me because I always had a lot of kisses to give out to my Tankers... I have an infamous sunglasses picture I will post once my mom sends it and a "family" photo. It can be my tribute to my little fur angel. Thank you again and please, please don't ever take your pup for granted... Love on them as much as you can because they would lay down and die for their owners in a heartbeat. Golden's are truly special animals and become a part of us. 

If a little more people were like a Golden the world would be a better place....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Amen !!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I want everyone to know that ANY breeder who is lucky enough to have Becca and Clint allow a puppy into their home and hearts is truly blessed. I spent some time speaking with Becca and she is a delightful, caring young woman. She is very dear, and will provide a home that is full of love and cheer. Tank, in many ways, was a very lucky pup to have lived his too short life with Clint and Becca.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OH my I am so very very sorry for the loss of little Tank and the sorrow you are feeling ...my heart aches for you...Perhaps this is why Fallon was taken from me...there are many babies at the bridge that needed her....if they are in her loving paws rest assured they are doing well.....sleep well sweet little man


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> OH my I am so very very sorry for the loss of little Tank and the sorrow you are feeling ...my heart aches for you...Perhaps this is why Fallon was taken from me...there are many babies at the bridge that needed her....if they are in her loving paws rest assured they are doing well.....sleep well sweet little man


Isn't that the truth, Heather. I just told Becca that there are some truly great dogs waiting to show little Tank the way. He is in VERY good paws...


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Aww, you guys are wonderful. I have a stupid New Year's party to go to and my eyes are all puffy and I look like total poo..... I just want to curl up on the couch with Tank... This is the hardest thing I have ever had to accept and I can't really seem to stop crying... 

I'm sorry to keep going on and on about this...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> . This is the hardest thing I have ever had to accept and I can't really seem to stop crying...
> 
> I'm sorry to keep going on and on about this...


We are here for you and feel free to go on and on and on...I wish i could wrap you in a big bear hug because I truly know how you are feeling at this moment all to well...it will get better I promise


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A another great big cyber hug from Michigan for you, too, from another set of eyes puffy from crying right along with you. I figure I should get all my rancid old 2007 tears out NOW, because 2008 is going to be AWESOME, right???

You, Becca, will be just fine. Because you have a lot of love to give your new puppy!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Lighting a candle in Tank's memory tonight. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Hugs,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry about Tank, prayers coming your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> Aww, you guys are wonderful. I have a stupid New Year's party to go to and my eyes are all puffy and I look like total poo..... I just want to curl up on the couch with Tank... This is the hardest thing I have ever had to accept and I can't really seem to stop crying...
> 
> I'm sorry to keep going on and on about this...


You can cry as many tears as you need to, and go on and on and on and on. It's only because you loved Tank so much that it hurts so much and there are many of us crying along side you. It just doesn't seem fair to lose them so young. BUT..... there are good things in store for you and Tank would want you to show your golden spirit and live life in the moment with a big smile and wagging tail.. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Cry as much as you need to-I still cry about my little ones who died. Heck, I still mourn my toy poodle who was killed almost 40 years ago. It is the ones who are taken too soon, for me anyway, who cause the sharpest pain. The promising life unfulfilled.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I lost my first dog, an English Setter, Beauty, to distemper 51 yeas ago last month. I had gotten her for my 11th birthday and the shots didn't prevent distemper, probably caused it. i do foind i mostly smile when thinking of my "lost loves", but from time to time tears flow, wishing i could hodl them again, feel their warm tongues on my hands and face. But they are all alive in my heart--I should weight 1000 because my heart is so full of dogs!

Never hold back tears for fear of what others will think. True dog lovers understand 110% and we shed tears with you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

You cry because you loved your puppy very much. 

And we cry with you.

So sorry for your loss--the SW PA crew sends condolences your way. Tank is now free to run and play to his hears content. And he realizes how much you loved him!

SJ


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby. They do make such an impact in our lives in such a short time, they are so loving. I am glad you have decided to share your lives with another pup. Tank will forever be in your hearts. Take care.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You must be totally devastated by the sudden onset of this whole thing, especially as young as Tank was. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All of NorCal Pack will share in your sorrow and light a special candle tonight for a very special boy. Godspeed Sweet Tank.


----------

